# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Riera de Canyes.

## Madrugaor

Ésta corriente de agua que procede del lado noroeste de la Sierra del Montseny lleva agua en Otoño avanzado, Invierno y Primavera. En verano se seca porque su caudal es recogido en balsas de riego o de suministro a las granjas de vacas, de cerdos, de conejos.
En ésto días lluviosos han caido por la cuenca de éste riachuelo 41 litros por metro cuadrado. Pues bien, continúa seco, pero si os asomais a las balsas podreis verlas rebosantes. O sea, es una corriente de agua con permiso de la ganadería estabulada.
Aquí vemos una balsa de unos 400 metros cuadrados y dos metros de hondo.

----------


## Madrugaor

La Riera de Canyes a su paso por el centro del pueblo de Sant Pere de Vilamajor después de una lluvias otoñales. El cauce tendrá 1.5 metros de ancho y la profundidad en ésta foto unos 50 centímetros.
Foto del 2010.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La segunda imagen es realmente preciosa... quién pudiera darse un paseo por ahí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

El aspecto es igualito al que hay ahora mismo en La Serena...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Madrugaor

Es un puente de hierro, bastante oxidado y de verdín. El pueblo de Sant Pere de Vilamajor está envuelto de naturaleza. Incluso el rio pasa por el centro del núcleo urbano con parajes como éste.
Saludos.

----------

